# 70s kids track bike unknown maker



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

Edit: It's a Dick Power!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2018)

trick bike - you'll never be able to find tubies for it (except contacting Dugas for custom), but would sure built into a nice single-speed for someone.


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2018)

-----

thanks for sharing this most excellent find!

RGF stands for Raccords Gargatte Freres, but then you probably knew that already.

are you able to make out the word on the dropout?  think i can see the letters  _OWER_.

the D/S rear hub is a fine item.

bicycle clearly too early for a 1974 date; 1961 is a plausible date.

would expect length of the Magistroni crank arms to be 150mm.

pedals appear they could be either Sheffield or Way-Assauto.  are you able to read the markings on the plates?  Sheffields typically have three digit model numbers beginning with six.

are you able to read the marking on the handlebar stem?

can you make out any surviving words on the yellow seat tube transfer?

the world racing stripes transfer appears to be the Schwinn version.

juvenile race bikes are oftimes rather rude affairs, this is certainly a very fine one!  

ps - very good job with the pictures.

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 30, 2018)

Does the bottom bracket have French threads?


----------



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

I haven't taken the cranks or bottom bracket off to check threads.

The pedals are KKT (Japan).

I took the back wheel off to get a better look. Something very interesting is stamped on the inside left rear dropout.


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2018)

-----

Thank you for the additional information.

GUID is a french brand of stem and bar stock which continued in operation at least to ~1980.  Often encountered on Gitane and Jeunet products.

Chater Lea ends from catalogue of 1932 -



 

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/chater1932-comp.html

-----


----------



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank YOU for the additional info.

Oh! The _OWER stamp says DICK POWER!


----------



## troy boy (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi whats the other  word CHATERLEA ? COOL BIKE THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, Chater-Lea.


----------



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

The yellow sticker on the seat tube is from the San Jose Velodrome.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2018)

KKT are quality Japanese quill pedals, yours will be reverse-engineered from Campy pista, and were kind of the standard upgrade pedal in the 70s - in the 80s the brand became a mountain bike legend.  
Here's one of my old set bought in '78


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2018)

-----

Hellyer Avenue!

Mondo Piccolo.

https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/hellyer-park-velodrome-san-jose?select=VDQ3Xtsn7A_ffuIkm_ODcw

-----


----------



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

Last time I raced at that Velodrome, the track was black. Must have been 1979? Edit: No, it was the one in Encino, CA that was black.


----------



## juvela (Apr 30, 2018)

-----

You might consider removal of headset locknut to see if there are any markings on the underside.

Possible steerer may be the CL size of 31/32".

---

Shell -

would expect BSC threading.  IIRC Gargatte offered FR, CH & BSC dimension shells but not IT.

---

Pedals -

At the time of the cycle's manufacture Kyokuto (KKT) was part of the JASCO _keiretsu_ - Japan Sports Cycle Association based in Osaka.

-----


----------



## DickPowerBike (Nov 17, 2021)

djpubba said:


> Edit: It's a Dick Power!
> 
> View attachment 798183 View attachment 798182 View attachment 798184 View attachment 798185View attachment 798194 View attachment 798181 View attachment 798179



Where is this bike now? I'm Dicks grandson and am looking for a few more of his bikes.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 12, 2022)

I have very good, new, never been glued or ridden = ready to ride 24" inch tubular tires to fit this = misterbshakey595@gmail.com


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 13, 2022)

Vittoria still offer brand new tubulars in their 'Juniores' model in 20",  22", 24", 26" sizes; all sizes x 21mm. 
Vittoria now also own A. Dugast as of mid 2021.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 13, 2022)

Perhaps you may care to have tires that are quite a bit superior to Vittoria Juniores ?

Got 'em = misterbshakey595@gmail.com


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 14, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Perhaps you may care to have tires that are quite a bit superior to Vittoria Juniores ?
> 
> Got 'em = misterbshakey595@gmail.com



What tyres have you got in stock, I'm always looking for 26" tubs?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Nothing in 26 right now

24" and 700c = yes


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> I have very good, new, never been glued or ridden = ready to ride 24" inch tubular tires to fit this = misterbshakey595@gmail.com



Post it in for sale this is not the for sale forum


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 16, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> trick bike - you'll never be able to find tubies for it (except contacting Dugas for custom), but would sure built into a nice single-speed for someone.



Need some 24" inch tubulars for this ? ( better quality than Vittoria Juniores ) just let me know = misterbshakey595@gmail.com


----------

